# Multi Vitamins



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

I bought some of these a while ago and tried them for a little while before switching back over to Centrum. I tried the One a day again yesterday and today but I noticed that they seem to hurt my stomache. They seem to make my stomache very tender and upset it as well, I googled them and other people have had the same issues, anybody else experience this. I usually take them with food btw not on an empty stomache. Also I am haveing some pretty bad brain fog today as well as lots of gas. Maybe there is some ingredient in them that doesn't agree with me.


----------

